# A smelly smell that smells smelly...



## RudyT (Jan 25, 2012)

If you have hive beetle larvae causing a smell you'll see at least some larvae on some frames (a full out sliming is so disgusting as to be unmistakable). If foulbrood you should see the sunken greasy brood cappings. If neither, probably goldenrod.


----------



## Marysia2 (May 23, 2014)

Michael Bush said here recently goldenrod nectar smells like dirty socks. I think it smells more like something fermenting, very sour. At any rate, within 4 to 5 days, it should smell like butterscotch. The first time I smelled it from 5 feet away coming from my (first) hive, I thought something had died inside, like a mouse - or worse.


----------



## Bee Clause (Jun 8, 2014)

I checked the brood and there was no discoloration on any of the capped brood, even saw several chewing their way out. There was 3 small hive beetles in there. How many do there need to be before they pose a threat and I have to take action? I was told from several sources that unless I see a lot of them, meaning the bees can't control them, don't bother. Also, how do I identify and eliminate the worms?


----------



## Bee Clause (Jun 8, 2014)

The odor wasn't strong. I picked up bars and held them as close to my veil as possible to try and pin point it. I couldn't. Although the bees didn't care for that activity. I tried to shoo some of them away with my bee brush, the one tool they absolutely HATE. No matter how gentle I am, they will down right flip out on the bee brush. Another reason I rarely use it.

The smell I was picking up on is a sweet fermented odor. Like fruit going bad but not fully rotten. I thought for a moment they might be collecting sugar from a watermelon I threw out but I didn't think bees would collect sugar from rotting fruit, but what do I know...


----------



## RudyT (Jan 25, 2012)

do some searching for Small Hive beetle here on Beesource.com. There are numerous approaches. I use Freeman Beetle traps, which are a bottom board with a screen for beetles to move through and beneath it an oil trap to kill them. The bees "corral" a few beetles; if they are a strong hive and can cover all the comb, they usually keep them in check. The larva are small, white -- I think up to nearly 1/2 inch but usually a bit smaller. there are pictures here as well.


----------



## gone2seed (Sep 18, 2011)

Bee Clause said:


> I tried to shoo some of them away with my bee brush, the one tool they absolutely HATE. No matter how gentle I am, they will down right flip out on the bee brush.


You probably already know this but just in case.....make short flicking motions with the brush.This instead of long sweeping motions.The long sweeping motions roll the bees and that is what they hate.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>No matter how gentle I am, they will down right flip out on the bee brush. 

NEVER be gentle with a bee brush or with any method of removing bees. It's all about surprise and violence. Flick them off. Hard and fast. If you are getting them out of a box, slam it. If you are shaking them off of a frame, make sure it's not new soft comb and shake them hard with a double shake or hold the end bar in one fist and hit that fist with your other fist. Hard. Not soft.


----------



## Bee Clause (Jun 8, 2014)

I've tried different ways. No matter how I do it they get pissed. I can't really slam top bars. I've seen YouTube videos where people do everything from quick flings to gentle strokes. I just wanted them out of the way a bit so I could sniff the comb. They also don't like you breathing on them either. Eh. Still learning.


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

I rarely use a bee brush. It comes in handy when pulling honey, but that is about it for me. If I'm just trying to move some to see a section of brood I will just gently blow on the frame. They don't like it, but normally I'm just trying to move a small section and I can get just a small area cleared easily by blowing.


----------



## Bee Clause (Jun 8, 2014)

Yeah. Sometimes I think they hate "breath" more than smoke.


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

The key is to do it very gently. And wear a veil.


----------



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

Michael Bush said:


> >No matter how gentle I am, they will down right flip out on the bee brush.
> 
> NEVER be gentle with a bee brush or with any method of removing bees. It's all about surprise and violence. Flick them off. Hard and fast. If you are getting them out of a box, slam it. If you are shaking them off of a frame, make sure it's not new soft comb and shake them hard with a double shake or hold the end bar in one fist and hit that fist with your other fist. Hard. Not soft.



haha so true. I love banging the inner when its totally covereded in bees. Has a very distinct sound to it, a thud of bees landing. Rarely ever use the bee brush. it just pisses them off more than anything, gets covered in honey etc.


----------



## virginiawolf (Feb 18, 2011)

The smell you are describing sounds like something fermenting. Could it be the pollen mixed with moisture? I have smelled that before but it is not a unhealthy thing it is a honey comb/bee hive thing. I wouldn't worry. It will keep changing as the bees are working with their collections. I am curious if it is bee bread that has that odor at points. I have smelled it with combs in storage and thought it was fermenting honey but now I am thinking it may be the bee bread. I take it to be a healthy smell not AFB.


----------



## Bee Clause (Jun 8, 2014)

Bee bread? I do have much to learn.


----------



## virginiawolf (Feb 18, 2011)

This covers some of it. It is fermenting pollen etc. Maybe that is what you are smelling and I have smelled also.


http://www.beepharm.com/BeepharmSite/BeepharmSite/Bee_Bread.html


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

Undoubtedly it is goldenrod nectar ripening.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

> Bee bread? 

Another bee bread reference: http://www.glenn-apiaries.com/bee_photos_honey_bee_pollen.html
(I'm not suggesting that bee bread is causing the odor, just providing another description of bee bread.)


----------



## fruitveggirl (Mar 8, 2013)

Bee Clause said:


> I tried to shoo some of them away with my bee brush, the one tool they absolutely HATE. No matter how gentle I am, they will down right flip out on the bee brush. Another reason I rarely use it.
> 
> The smell I was picking up on is a sweet fermented odor. Like fruit going bad but not fully rotten. I thought for a moment they might be collecting sugar from a watermelon I threw out but I didn't think bees would collect sugar from rotting fruit, but what do I know...


I tossed my bee brush because I found it completely useless. Instead, I use a branch with leaves or grass. Frequently, I just blow on them to get them to move even though someone once told me that blowing on his bees just caused them to fly up in his face. They haven't really done that to me, though. As a side note, I heard from someone once that chewing peppermint gum helps to mask the scent of human breath so I often chew gum or on mint leaves during an inspection.

Also, you mentioned feeding on rotting fruit. From what I've seen/heard, bees will feed on all kinds of weird things. I've heard of rotting fruit, compost piles, urine -- even blood (I guess in some of those far-out examples, they're looking for minerals, maybe???)

Oh, and goldenrod honey really is kind of stinky. If you're not seeing pests, that's probably it. This time of year, I can smell my hives from across the street. Phew!


----------



## Bee Clause (Jun 8, 2014)

Great idea on the gum and mint leaves. 
I did toss a water melon out recently and thought they might have picked up some and that was the reason for the smell. If the odor gets stronger, I'll be back.


----------

